# Wanted hard pipes



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

Looking for one of these pipes. 

Will be manufacturing some of them as my turbos aren't bolt on.
So part in pic and maybe some of the pipes before that on the turbo side could be of interest.


----------

